# DATS V3 measurements of Kicker Solobarics S12d



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a DATS V3 as a gift and decided to run it against the pair of Kicker Solobaric S12d subs I have waiting to go into my car. They are used, so broken in, but look like new
Here are the two DATS exports attached


----------

